# Canyon Neuron:ON 7 WMN



## tonimeyer (11. Oktober 2021)

Hi Leute,

Und zwar ist meine Freundin auf der Suche nach einem E-Bike. Jetzt hat sie das Canyon Neuron:On 7 WMN entdeckt. Sie braucht ein Fahrrad für Touren und ab und an mal einen Trail.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike? Besitzt es jemand von euch? Ich wäre um alle Infos froh die ihr mir geben könnt. 🙂

Danke!


----------



## lucie (11. Oktober 2021)

Ggf. ist Deine Frage hier besser aufgehoben. 

Den Thread kannst Du ja von einem Admin auch dorthin verschieben lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

